# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Registro antiriciclaggio Buffetti

## Aleando

Salve,
ho acquistato il registro della clientele a fini Antiriciclaggio per Professionisti, è sto trovando qualche difficolta nel compilarlo.
Nelle pagine di sinistra devo inserire i dati del cliente ed il titolare effetivo, che a quanto ho capito in caso di persona fisica cliente e titolare effettivo sono la stessa identica cosa, nel  caso di persona giuridica il cliente è la persona giuridica il titolare effettivo sarebbe l'amministratore o cmq chi controlla in altro modo la direzione dell'entità giuridica. Giusto?
Nelle pagina di destra cosa devo inserire? Mi ritorvo tre colonne una denominata Operazione, una Il Professionista responsabile a cui è riferito il cliente, l' altra Annotazioni.
Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
P.S. la prestazione svolta da me professionista al cliente dove la devo inserire?

----------


## Aleando

Nessuno puo' aiutarmi?

----------


## michela972

> Nessuno puo' aiutarmi?

  il campo operazione va compilato solo in presenza di operazioni di valore > 15.000 euro e comunque se l'operazione è determinata. In ogni caso i compensi professionali non rientrano mai in queste casistiche.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Lo dico sempre io che nel forum bisogna aver pazienza ed attendere le risposte !  :Big Grin:  
Scusami la battuta, michela, e grazie comunque !!  :Smile:

----------


## AntonioDL

Ciao a tutti,
la normativa antiriciclaggio tiene costantemente impegnato il mio pensiero, e sono tanti i convegni a cui ho partecipato e i corsi specializzati, e devo dire che i dubbi sono ancora tantissimi.
Non conosco il registro Buffetti, ma come dice la normativa, il registro cartaceo va tenuto in maniera molto semplice (nel senso che basta una sorta di vidimazione non bollata da parte del commercialista e suoi collaboratori) ma secondo la normativa di conservazione dei documenti civilistica: 10 anni. Per cui se da un lato sembra semplice predisporlo e tenerlo, dall'altro lato occorre fare attenzione alla sua conservazione.
In più, è un registro cronologico dove andranno annotate le operazioni svolte per conto dei clienti. Il termine per l'annotazione è molto ambiguo, poiché si parla di 30 giorni dal momento in cui il cliente lascia lo studio. Quindi esiste questa situazione stranissima. Poniamo che al 22 aprile 2007 tu abbia regolarmente annotato che svolgi prestazioni professionali non valutabili (la maggior parte delle operazioni che si fanno sullo studio....), per un cliente X. Ebbene la normativa ti lascia perfino libero di tenere il registro "bianco" se quel cliente non è mai andato via dallo studio. Ovviamente non ti consiglio di lasciarlo così, ma di ordinare tuttte le operazioni contenute nella normativa in senso cronologico. Non rilevano ai fini dell'antiriciclaggio, la semplice compilazione di dichiarativi.
A prescindere dal registro, e qui viene il bello, occorre tenere un fascicolo cliente, dove occorrerà includere una scheda di identificazione del cliente e tutta la documentazione che specifica chi è e cosa faccia il cliente stesso: quindi atti costituttivi di società, visure camerali dalle quali si evince la responsabilità del soggetto identificato (se persona fisica che rappresenta una srl, ad esempio), certificati Iva e così via, includendo anche eventuali verbali per l'autorizzazione al finanziamento da parte dei soci. Tutto il fascicolo va conservato anch'esso per dieci anni.
Il registro si consiglia sempre di tenerlo in modalità informatica, mentre il fascicolo telematico necessita delle marcature temporali e delle firme digitali. 
Spero di essere stato leggermente esauriente, ma tieni presente che la cosa non è semplice neppure per i verificatori (so da fonti attendibili che si stanno formando delle task forces per il prossimo futuro...).

----------


## Niccolò

Io mi sono organizzato così (su suggerimento di illustre frequentatore di questo forum  :Stick Out Tongue: ): 
- registro cartaceo compilato appena ottenuto l'incarico con: dati cliente, eventuale rappresentante se si tratta di persona giuridica, tipologia del rapporto di lavoro, eventuale importo pattuito;
- lettera d'incarico che è utile non tanto per l'antiriciclaggio ma per provare il rapporto professionale;
- documento del cliente;
- visura camerale se cliente è una persona giuridica. 
A prescindere dalla norma che non ricordo, il registro lo terrei anche oltre 10 anni.

----------


## DarioMD

> il campo operazione va compilato solo in presenza di operazioni di valore > 15.000 euro e comunque se l'operazione è determinata. In ogni caso i compensi professionali non rientrano mai in queste casistiche.

  Ma, per 15mila, si intende solo il contante ? Non certo i pagamenti e incassi bancari, SPERO !

----------


## iam

> Ma, per 15mila, si intende solo il contante ? Non certo i pagamenti e incassi bancari, SPERO !

  
i 15mila euro rappresentato il valore dell'operazione eseguita tra cliente/professionista (esempio una dichiarazione dei redditi che porti ad un versamento di imposte di una cifra superiore a tale limite). Oltre questa soglia è necessaria l'annotazione nel registro del cliente del professionista, ed è del tutto indipendente se regolato contanti/assegni/bonifici/baratto ecc... (posto che comunque non potrebbe che essere regolato tramite il canale bancario) 
Altra cosa invece è la segnalazione per le operazioni effettuate dal cliente e della quale il professionista venga a conoscenza, e quel limite, come diffusamente già discusso in questo forum, è oggi fissato ad euro 999,99

----------


## NUSA_NUSA

Salve, 
pian pianino le idee si stanno facendo più chiare e ringrazio il forum per questo.
Solo una domanda, secondo voi è possibile detenere il registro in via telematica usando un foglio excel?
ho letto e sembra che sia prevista la possibilità di un registro informatico, ma non ho capito se si parla di un programma ministeriale o si può adattare un qualsiasi formato elettronico.
Grazie a tutti
Nusa

----------


## iam

> Salve, 
> pian pianino le idee si stanno facendo più chiare e ringrazio il forum per questo.
> Solo una domanda, secondo voi è possibile detenere il registro in via telematica usando un foglio excel?
> ho letto e sembra che sia prevista la possibilità di un registro informatico, ma non ho capito se si parla di un programma ministeriale o si può adattare un qualsiasi formato elettronico.
> Grazie a tutti
> Nusa

  ti anticipo che probabilmene troverai pareri difformi si questo aspetto, perchè se ne è già dibattuto. 
Io personalmente dall'alto gradino di competenza che occupo con pieno merito e con il pieno titolo che mi sono concesso in seguito ad autoincoronazione mi sento di poter escludere categoricamente la possibilità di organizzare una tenuta informatica con semplice applicazione excel, perchè non atta a garantire l'inalterabilità e le consequenzialità delle registrazioni. 
E' opportuno rivolgersi a software house specializzate che possano certificare la conformità del loro prodotto ai requisiti di legge.

----------


## Niccolò

> ...E' opportuno rivolgersi a software house specializzate che possano certificare la conformità del loro prodotto ai requisiti di legge.

  Dal basso di un gradino la cui unica illuminazione ricevuta è la tua luce riflessa, mi permetto un consiglio: perchè non affidarsi ad un registro cartaceo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dal basso di un gradino la cui unica illuminazione ricevuta è la tua luce riflessa, mi permetto un consiglio: perchè non affidarsi ad un registro cartaceo?

  Fatto!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## NUSA_NUSA

Eccoci..
bè allora anche io.. dal mio basso gradino :-) non posso che adeguarmi a voi Illustri Luminari 
:-)
ovvio.. finchè il Buon CT non prepari un qualcosa di telematico bello e pronto!!
Grazieee
Nusa

----------


## iam

> Dal basso di un gradino la cui unica illuminazione ricevuta è la tua luce riflessa, mi permetto un consiglio: perchè non affidarsi ad un registro cartaceo?

  Quoto la tua scintillante soluzione  :Smile:  
Per studi professionali particolarmente affollati di clienti allora val la pena valutare la versione informatica

----------


## iam

> Fatto!!!

  non so perchè... ma sono certo che per il momento hai solo acquistato il registro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ma ti ricordo che non basta...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Quoto la tua scintillante soluzione  
> Per studi professionali particolarmente affollati di clienti allora val la pena valutare la versione informatica

  Più che quotarla, diciamo che l'hai illuminata  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non so perchè... ma sono certo che per il momento hai solo acquistato il registro  
> Ma ti ricordo che non basta...

  
Hai informazioni obsolete !!  :Smile:

----------


## LANNA

Piccoli dubbi:
l'obbligo dell'istituzione del registro antiriciclaggio risale al 2006 per chi era già in attività, a meno che non siano intervenuti controlli, lo si  può acquistare ora e registrare i clienti con data retroattiva....questo con il registro cartaceo, utilizzando invece un software occorre una marca temporale?
Io nel 2006 mi feci fatturare l'acquisto del registro...ricordo che c'erano delle date da rispettare....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Piccoli dubbi:
> l'obbligo dell'istituzione del registro antiriciclaggio risale al 2006 per chi era già in attività, a meno che non siano intervenuti controlli, lo si  può acquistare ora e registrare i clienti con data retroattiva....questo con il registro cartaceo, utilizzando invece un software occorre una marca temporale?
> Io nel 2006 mi feci fatturare l'acquisto del registro...ricordo che c'erano delle date da rispettare....

  Ma se hai già il registro, perchè ti poni il problema di usare il software ?  :Confused:

----------


## LANNA

> Ma se hai già il registro, perchè ti poni il problema di usare il software ?

  Io non voglio usare il software, uso il registro cartaceo dal 2006 e sono a posto.
Questa discussione mi ha fatto ricordare che ci sono delle scadenze, a meno che non mi sbagli (vediamo cosa dice IAM). Mi ponevo la domanda per chi il registro lo istituisce ora  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io non voglio usare il software, uso il registro cartaceo dal 2006 e sono a posto.
> Questa discussione mi ha fatto ricordare che ci sono delle scadenze, a meno che non mi sbagli (vediamo cosa dice IAM). Mi ponevo la domanda per chi il registro lo istituisce ora

  La scadenza non era 21/4/07 ?
Chi lo istituisce ora ..... lo devo spiegare a una napoletana come deve fare ??  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> La scadenza non era 21/4/07 ?
> Chi lo istituisce ora ..... lo devo spiegare a una napoletana come deve fare ??

  L'ho scritto prima come si può fare, ovvio, ma volevo mettere in risalto come una tale "procedura" (registro) risultasse a questo punto quasi inutile o inutile dal punto di vista temporale.
P.S. io non sono napoletana e per di più "napoletana" per luoghi comuni  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma volevo mettere in risalto come una tale "procedura" (registro) risultasse a questo punto quasi inutile o inutile dal punto di vista temporale.

  Perchè??  :Confused:

----------


## LANNA

> Perchè??

  Perchè se ci fosse stato un controllo l'anno scorso o due anni fa il registro non l'avevi. Comunque sembra che in tanti non l'avessero.
A quanto pare non ci sono sanzioni ne' controlli.
E'  come se ci fosse un adempimento da fare...così...a piacere  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> .....A quanto pare non ci sono sanzioni ne' controlli.
> E'  come se ci fosse un adempimento da fare...così...a piacere

  Anticipo il mio vate: state mooolto attenti a trascurare la compilazione del registro.  
Se i controlli sono fatti alla volemose bene, ti becchi una ramanziana e con due sorrisi si chiude. 
Se il controllo parte da una segnalazione ed il cliente magari ricicla davvero (vedendo le scommesse nel calcio, ormai mi fido solo di mia mamma), le sanzioni a carico del consulente sono di natura penale, ed a memoria neanche troppo leggere.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Perchè se ci fosse stato un controllo l'anno scorso o due anni fa il registro non l'avevi. Comunque sembra che in tanti non l'avessero.

  Avevo capito che sostenevi che tenere il registro manuale fosse inutile anche per i ritardatari impuniti.  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Mi ponevo la domanda per chi il registro lo istituisce ora

  chi lo istituisce ora e vuole recuperare l'arretrato non potrà che avvalersi di un registro cartaceo questo è ovvio....
Ma comunque non è così semplice... pensa (e mi è capitato) se devi oggi identificare un cliente dell'anno scorso... e il documento è stato appena rinnovato....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     

> P.S. io non sono napoletana e per di più "napoletana" per luoghi comuni

  Come Danilo, non lo sai? (sei sicuramente più napoletano tu  :Big Grin: )    

> A quanto pare non ci sono sanzioni ne' controlli.

  E chi l'ha detto questo?   

> Anticipo il mio vate: state mooolto attenti a trascurare la compilazione del registro.

  che bravo sto ragazzo....  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> chi lo istituisce ora e vuole recuperare l'arretrato non potrà che avvalersi di un registro cartaceo questo è ovvio....
> Ma comunque non è così semplice... pensa (e mi è capitato) se devi oggi identificare un cliente dell'anno scorso... e il documento è stato appena rinnovato....

  Io un'ideuzza ce l'ho.
Ma quale migliore occasione di una partita di calcio per parlarne....  :Big Grin:

----------


## cettina86

A partire da quale data c'è l'obbligo per il professionista di compilare il registro antiriciclaggio?
Quali sono le operazioni del suo cliente che dovrà trascrivere il professionista?
Che vuol dire "purchè l'operazione sia determinata"?
Grazie a tutti per la risposta

----------


## Esattore

Per quel che concerne le visure camerali, supponendo un cliente che non abbia modifiche da anni, va bene tenere la prima nel fascicolo della clientela? Mi sembrerebbe inutile spendere dei soldi per estrarne di successive dal registro delle imprese, con i medesimi dati.

----------

